# bottle my skeeter pee



## rob (Mar 15, 2010)

Would like to bottle my Skeeter Pee. I found a beer bottle that is clear and has a removable lable, the problem is they are screw off caps and I can't find screw off caps, I did find a cap that would work with a plastic bottle. A). where can I find a screw cap or B). how do you feel about bottleing in a plastic water bottle


----------



## IQwine (Mar 16, 2010)

Not all plastic is created equal. I have used 2 liter plastic bottles for short term storage. Don't care for plastic in general. Now I have collected some 1 gallon and 1/2 gallon glass for my skeeter. The 1/2 gallon works great for in the fridge. You can keep it in a 5 gallon carboy or 3 gallon carboy under air lock until you rack it to the smaller jugs. I usually rack to 3 - 1 gallon and 4 - 1/2 gallon for use the refill the 1/2 gallons as they are used. Good luck.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 16, 2010)

IQwine said:


> Not all plastic is created equal. I have used 2 liter plastic bottles for short term storage. Don't care for plastic in general. Now I have collected some 1 gallon and 1/2 gallon glass for my skeeter. The 1/2 gallon works great for in the fridge. You can keep it in a 5 gallon carboy or 3 gallon carboy under air lock until you rack it to the smaller jugs. I usually rack to 3 - 1 gallon and 4 - 1/2 gallon for use the refill the 1/2 gallons as they are used. Good luck.



I was going to look into pretty much the same. Pick up a case of gallon jugs then a few 1/2 gallon for fridge.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 24, 2010)

rob said:


> Would like to bottle my Skeeter Pee. I found a beer bottle that is clear and has a removable lable, the problem is they are screw off caps and I can't find screw off caps, I did find a cap that would work with a plastic bottle. A). where can I find a screw cap or B). how do you feel about bottleing in a plastic water bottle





I'm considering a couple of cases of 12 oz water bottles. Is it bad for the pee or bad for the person consuming it if it's in these type of plastic?


----------



## non-grapenut (Mar 24, 2010)

I've heard it bad for the people in the long run as the alcohol may break some part of the poly bond...still haven't found much evidence on it online, though. If you must, stick with #1 (check bottom of the container,) THICK plastic jugs.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 24, 2010)

1 gallon carlos rossi jugs work well.


----------



## BettyJ (Mar 24, 2010)

I use plastic almost exclusively (in Belize, I don't have much choice) and have never had any issues over 2.5 yrs. My carboys are water jugs and I re-use soda, juice and milk jugs. I have made > 500 gallons of wine in this time frame and am in a higher temp/ humidity climate, so I would be fairly confident in saying that I have never even suspected (taste or otherwise) that these containers leech and I also use them for my liquor making (kahlua and limoncello and sambuca). My final product bottled in glass, however


----------



## NSwiner (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm thinking about trying the wine on tap bags for my skeeter pee but may bottle a few also incase I want to take some to a party .


----------



## Julie (Mar 24, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> I'm thinking about trying the wine on tap bags for my skeeter pee but may bottle a few also incase I want to take some to a party .



Darlene, I like this idea.


----------



## NSwiner (Mar 24, 2010)

Luc says he re - uses them but I'm not sure if it's the same brand we buy over here .I wouldn't have any problem using the same one for the same type of wine skeeter pee then clean and refill with skeeter pee again .If ti goes as fast as people say seems like a good time saver and I wouldn't have to cork them all .


----------



## Dugger (Mar 24, 2010)

NSwiner said:


> Luc says he re - uses them but I'm not sure if it's the same brand we buy over here .I wouldn't have any problem using the same one for the same type of wine skeeter pee then clean and refill with skeeter pee again .If ti goes as fast as people say seems like a good time saver and I wouldn't have to cork them all .



Darlene - the wine on tap bags would work fine and are preferable but you can also reuse the bags from wine kits with a special dispensing cap that replaces the kit bag cap - you fill the bag in the kit box ( they usually have cut outs for the bag spout). Just another way of recycling! 
I've heard that the kit bags are used for water beds for cats too!!
.. Doug


----------



## NSwiner (Mar 25, 2010)

Must be declawed cats lol . I never rememeber to save the bag .


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Apr 12, 2010)

rob said:


> Would like to bottle my Skeeter Pee. I found a beer bottle that is clear and has a removable lable, the problem is they are screw off caps and I can't find screw off caps, I did find a cap that would work with a plastic bottle. A). where can I find a screw cap or B). how do you feel about bottleing in a plastic water bottle



Rob,
If you can find a microbrewery or a bar that serves microbrewed beers, those bottle often use the traditional crown caps. I'd give that a shot.


----------



## NSwiner (May 25, 2010)

Ok I thought i would tell you I did 1 bag of SP and the rest I put in bottles some beer bottles & some wine bottles . Well the wine on tap is almost empty & sure it will be totally by the time My next SP batch is ready . I remembered to save my kit bags from my mist wines .When I bottle them I will put part of each batch in the bag it came from . Just need to get the pour spot for them .


----------



## midwestwine (May 25, 2010)

I found this beer at Walmart and HYVEE their clear and have crown tops and labels peal off and a very easy drinking beer.
http://www.landsharklager.com/publi...l=/default.aspx&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## cpfan (May 25, 2010)

midwestwine said:


> I found this beer at Walmart and HYVEE their clear and have crown tops and labels peal off and a very easy drinking beer.
> http://www.landsharklager.com/publi...l=/default.aspx&AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


Yep, I saw Land Shark the last time I was in a US Wal-Mart, but bought something else instead. Probably will try this the next time.

Back to the original q, cause I don't see the first part answered properly.....
rob, screw cap beer bottles take standard beer caps. all crown caps made for a long time have been made from the thinner metal required for scerw cap beer bottles.

I have a selection of bottles most of which are crown cap, but some are screw cap. The problem with some screw cap beer bottles is that they are made of thinner glass and are more prone to breakage. Some are made of thicker glass (especially Canadian reusable screw caps) and work quite well.

Steve


----------



## non-grapenut (May 25, 2010)

Grolsch flip-top are amazing for this!!! I have a friend that saves hers just for me.


----------

